# nuchal hand



## Jak's Mom (Feb 17, 2007)

My son was born with a nuchal hand - I'm 38 weeks pregnant and my midwife said she could feel an arm up by this baby's head when she was palpating my belly. Anyone have any ideas of how to help prevent a nuchal hand with this baby?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't know anything about preventing... my son was born with one, too, although it had no effect on his birth at all, I didn't tear or anything and he was 8.5lbs (and I"m 5'0", 150lbs end of that pg). So it isn't necessarily a problem, although I'm guessing from your post it might have been one for you last time? Remember - different baby, different birth. I know, it's easy to say from the outside, much harder when a circumstance is feeling just a little bit too familiar.... hugs hon.

xo


----------



## Jak's Mom (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks, Robin. It's true that I'm having a hard time getting past the things that caused problems with my son's birth. I pushed for three hours, he crowned for 30 minutes, and I ended up with an episitomy - I always thought that the hand was part of that problem so I'm glad to hear that you had a different experience. I'm also a small person and my son was even smaller than yours.
Thanks for reminding me that things may be different - definitely something I need to hear!

Cristina


----------



## Stacymama (Jan 14, 2007)

My 1st son had a nuchal hand and was 8lbs 11oz, no tear. I pushed for 1hour 20 minutes.
My 3rd son had both hands on his cheeks, 2 nuchal hands, came out in 1 push was 8lbs 9 oz, no tears. I had to really talk the baby out, I kept saying "slow, slow sllllllooooooooowwwwwww.
My advice, push to comfort, (I know that sounds crazy, there's nothing fun about pushing, other then the end result) don't try to pop the baby out like a cork.


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

My baby was born with her arm around her neck (nuchal elbow), her hand touching the back of her head. She was over 9lbs, and I didn't have any tearing, she was born easily.

I would say make sure that you only push when you absolutely can't stop yourself from doing it. And only push for as long and as hard as you need to -- no forced pushing at all. That will give your body and the baby enough time to try and find the easiest passage out.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Both of mine were born with nuchal hands.

DS was 8 lb 3 oz, I had a pretty bad tear but I think that's because I pushed before my body was ready, didn't listen to my body at all.

DD was 10 lbs and she came out in maybe 5-7 minutes of pushing, completely listened to my body. I only had this littlest skid mark where her elbow came out.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

#2 had a nuchal hand and I had very, very slight tearing. I only pushed for 4 minutes.

#3 seemed to like to have her hand up by her face as well (she was always tickling my cervix which has got to be one of the strangest sensations). She didn't come out with a nuchal hand, though.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Seems to me that the way a baby moves constantly, how could a hand near the head now be a worry for labor later? But perhaps I have just never thought about that.

I would not think there was any way to prevent it either. What happens, just happens. But second births are usually easier than firsts.


----------

